# Carrot-top time.



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, guys. I've been without the internet for the last couple of weeks. I've changed my provider now, though, after being messed around with once too often. Now that I'm back,, here are a few shots of my little crew. They've been enjoying in-season carrot tops, which they adore. It's always great to see how Sprite reacts to something new, especially since this was her first time tasting the carrot leaf. Needless to say she loved it, and of course it helps when she sees the others tucking in as well. She's in with the rest of the flock now and they're all getting on like a house on fire (whatever that really means).
And then there's the World Cup. I'm stuck to it. Anyone else addicted?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to have you back, I know those internet problems can be quite annoying, I'm glad you have everything sorted out and working well now. 

I see your budgies had a really nice treat, it's great to witness all the "firsts" of our chicks, it makes the moments even more special.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Welcome back, Eamon!
Internet problems are SO annoying -- I'm glad yours seem to be worked out now that you've changed providers.
It's great that your budgies are enjoying the seasonal veggies! I especially love the fourth picture. :wave:*


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like they're loving their carrot tops!  I've got some newly-planted carrots in the vegie patch - hopefully mine will enjoy them too in time to come.


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Cute pictures. We have carrots growing, too. I am sure that Sky Blue will love the tops as much as he loves carrots.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice to see you back up and running. It looks like the flock is doing well. Glad to see sprite ****ing in so easily. Nice looking carrot tops also .


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Glad to see you back, I just bought some carrots, I'll be sure to offer the tops to the birds *


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for responding, guys. It's good to know many of you will also be giving carrot tops to your fids.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Lovely pictures of your birdies  And, yes, I did follow the World Cup while I was back home in Croatia.*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I didn't know about carrot tops! Thanks for giving this idea! great pictures of your flock! and yes, now we're watching Brazil- Colombia!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I love the two "blue birds" and the way that pic is set - gorgeous pic of your flock!

I got all bent when Australia didn't get through in the WC ... Tim Cahill is pretty special, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Great pics Eamon....I give mine carrot tops on occasion too...


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

They look so happy with their carrot tops! I have been trying to find them in Madrid, but anywhere that you buy carrots, they already have their tops chopped! 

Your flock looks great!


----------



## Aisliyna (Sep 8, 2013)

We had carrots with nice leafy tops in our veggie garden last Spring and they were a big hit  

I love the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

PrincipePio said:


> They look so happy with their carrot tops! I have been trying to find them in Madrid, but anywhere that you buy carrots, they already have their tops chopped!
> 
> Your flock looks great!


Have you tried either growing some fresh carrots for your budgies in a pot? Then you will get the green tops  OR .... when I was a kid, we would get carrot tops that Mum had cut off, put them on some wet cotton wool and they would sprout some green top, which we'd give to the guinea pig.


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

PrincipePio said:


> They look so happy with their carrot tops! I have been trying to find them in Madrid, but anywhere that you buy carrots, they already have their tops chopped!
> 
> Your flock looks great!


Ask the shopkeeper if he/she has the carrot tops nearby (probably bagged to dump). My local veggie shopkeeper cuts the tops off and bags them for the dump, so it's worth asking. Or as suggested, you could easily place a few carrot tops in a pot of earth and allow them to sprout.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Carrots grow really easily in a large pot. So just get some seeds and you can grow your own. Sprinkle seeds on top of soil and keep moist till they sprout. They also benefit growing with radishes so put some radish seeds mixed in also.


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Budgiekeet said:


> Carrots grow really easily in a large pot. So just get some seeds and you can grow your own. Sprinkle seeds on top of soil and keep moist till they sprout. They also benefit growing with radishes so put some radish seeds mixed in also.


That's a cool idea, Rick. I already have radishes growing in one of my veg patches, but I'll pop that seed mix into a pot on Monday and see how they go. We had gorgeous strawberries from our garden today (with pancakes), and I had courgettes, peas, and lettuces later (fresh-picked spuds tomorrow). I love summer and the bounty we get from our garden. Small, but oh so satisfying.


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Eamon,
I am very happy to hear you got your internet sorted out and we get to see some pics of your beautiful and obviously happy flock! They are really into those carrot tops, eh? Sorry I am not following the World Cup... Wimbledon is my thing and we actually have some Canadians who have done quite well, which is unusual,lol!


----------

